# Optix MAG322CQR lässt sich nicht auf 144Hz und 10Bit einstellen??



## W0LVE (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nun seit zwei Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines MAG322 CQR.
Ich bin von dem Monitor wirklich sehr begeistert.
Kann ihn nur weiter empfehlen!

Ich habe aber ein Problem wo ich keine Lösung finde.

Ich habe im Internet gelesen das man diesen Monitor so einstellen kann das er 144Hz läuft und
man so auf die 10Bit Farbtiefe kommt.
Habe auch schon mit Leuten geschrieben die den Monitor über Displayport angeschlossen haben und die 144Hz mit 10Bit einstellen können.
Es müsste also doch gehen?

Ich habe eine Gainward RTX 2060 Super Ghost 8Gb Karte und den Monitor über Displayport angeschlossen.
Nur so bekomme ich die G-Sync unterstützung, über HDMI leider nicht.

Das Problem ist das ich unter Windows und dem Nvidia Treiber nur 60Hz , 120Hz oder 165Hz auswählen kann??
Ich kann keine 144Hz auswählen und auch so keine 10Bit Farbtiefe einstellen??

Ich habe auch schon das folgende versucht:

Grafikkartentreiber neu installiert.
Über Hdmi angeschlossen, so lassen sich die 144Hz auswählen aber die 10 Bit bekomme ich trotzdem nicht und die Gsync unterstützung fällt auch weg.
Habe auch schon ein anderes Displayport Kabel 1.2 versucht aber das bringt auch nichts.

Das ganze lässt mir keine Ruhe, ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem liegen könnte.

Habe auch schon im Internet gesucht aber es scheint niemand noch das Problem zu haben?

Der Monitor ist ganz neu, zwei Tage alt. Kann das sein das MSI eine neue Charge aufgelegt hat und dort ein anderes Panel verbaut?

Keine Ahnung aber vielleicht weiss hier ja jemand Rat was ich noch tun kann.
Würde mich sehr freuen.

Lg Wini


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2021)

Was bedeutet du kannst es nicht einstellen? Taucht die Option im Treibermenü nicht auf oder kommt nach dem Umstellen kein Bild mehr?


----------



## W0LVE (22. Januar 2021)

Die Option taucht gar nicht auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (22. Januar 2021)

Das würde nur gehen, wenn du das Ausgabe-Farbformat reduzierst.


----------



## W0LVE (22. Januar 2021)

Wie meinst du das?
Die Ausgabe-Farbtiefe ist bei mir leider Grau hinterlegt und ich kann diesen nicht reduzieren. Der Steht fest auf 8 bpc.

Kann das vielleicht an der Grafikkarte liegen ?
Kann diese vielleicht über Displaport keine 144Hz wiedergeben? Kann das sein das sie dann aber 165Hz macht?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2021)

Nicht Tiefe sondern Format


----------



## W0LVE (22. Januar 2021)

Meint ihr das hier? Auch da komme ich dann leider nicht auf die 10Bit.

Kann das vielleicht an meiner Grafikkarte liegen? Kann diese über den Displaport keine 144Hz aber warum macht Sie dann 165Hz?

Wie ich auf das komme ist über Gucks TV . Da beschreibt er das er den Monitor so betreibt. Habe ihn auch schon angeschrieben und er hat ihn auch über DisplayPort angeschlossen. Also sollte es doch funktionieren?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qOHEspySqPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2021)

W0LVE schrieb:


> Kann das vielleicht an meiner Grafikkarte liegen? Kann diese über den Displaport keine 144Hz aber warum macht Sie dann 165Hz?


Schau mal im OSD am Bildschirm selbst, dort wirst du bestimmt auch die Hz einstellen können und je nachdem was dort eingestellt ist wirst du dann auch im Treiber auswählen können.

Dein Monitor muss explizit das Signal Senden, ansonsten kannst du nur 8 Bit einstellen.


----------



## OldGambler (22. Januar 2021)

Beitrag entfernt auf eigenen Wunsch.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Januar 2021)

Da kann ich bei mir aber auch nicht mehr einstellen, weil solche Einstellungen immer vom Monitor abhängen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Januar 2021)

Alles was per EDID kommt sollte der Treiber auch direkt anbieten. Mal im OSD des Monitors schauen ob man HDR irgendwo an/ausschalten kann wäre tatsächlich der naheliegenste Tipp.


----------



## Schori (22. Januar 2021)

Die Bandbreite von DP 1.2 reicht für RGB 4:4:4, 10 Bit und 165Hz reicht nicht aus. HDMI, 10Bit, 144Hz und RGB 4:4:4 geht auch nicht.
Eine Farbuntertastung würde ich nicht empfehlen, sieht kacke aus.
Man sieht übrigens auch keinen Unterschied zw. 8 und 10 Bit, selbst mit Messgerät.
165Hz, mit 8 Bit und RGB 4:4:4 ist m.M.n. am besten.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (22. Januar 2021)

Dein Monitor hat kein nativen 10 Bit Panel,sondern (8bits +2FRC)


----------



## W0LVE (23. Januar 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Schau mal im OSD am Bildschirm selbst, dort wirst du bestimmt auch die Hz einstellen können und je nachdem was dort eingestellt ist wirst du dann auch im Treiber auswählen können.
> 
> Dein Monitor muss explizit das Signal Senden, ansonsten kannst du nur 8 Bit einstellen.


Am Monitor selbst kann ich das leider garnicht verstellen.

Im Windows selber habe ich die gleichen Auswahl Möglichkeiten wie im Nvidia Treiber.

HDR habe ich ausgeschaltet.



> Dein Monitor hat kein nativen 10 Bit Panel,sondern (8bits +2FRC)



Das hab ich auch auf der MSI Seite  gelesen aber auf https://blog.notebooksbilliger.de/m...tix-mag322cr-32-zoll-gamer-mit-hoher-hz-zahl/ schreiben Sie zum Beispiel auch wieder das er ein "10-Bit-VA-Panel mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung im 16:9-Format" hat. Bei Gucks TV stellt er genau den Monitor vor und sagt auch das er das kann und er hat es und DisplayPort auch so eingestellt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schori schrieb:


> Die Bandbreite von DP 1.2 reicht für RGB 4:4:4, 10 Bit und 165Hz reicht nicht aus. HDMI, 10Bit, 144Hz und RGB 4:4:4 geht auch nicht.
> Eine Farbuntertastung würde ich nicht empfehlen, sieht kacke aus.
> Man sieht übrigens auch keinen Unterschied zw. 8 und 10 Bit, selbst mit Messgerät.
> 165Hz, mit 8 Bit und RGB 4:4:4 ist m.M.n. am besten.


Ahh habe gerade gesehen das du den Monitor auch im Einsatz hast. Du hast eine RTX 3070 angeschlossen und kannst auch keine 144Hz auswählen?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2021)

Wozu brauchst du überhaupt 10bit?
Willst du mit HDR spielen?



OldGambler schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach aber kompliziert...
> Im Grafikkartentreiber kannst du nichts dergleichen einstellen.
> Du mußt Windows sagen was dein Monitor kann.
> Dazu Rechtsklick mit der Maus auf dem Desktop, "Bildschirmauflösung" anklicken, dort "Erweiterte Einstellungen", im Fenster "Eigenschaften von Monitor" auf den Reiter "Monitor" und dort deine Auflösung auf 144Hz umstellen und übernehmen.
> Danach sollte sogar automatisch schon im Treiber bei Aufruf 144Hz erscheinen und 10bit umgestellt erscheinen ohne dort was umzustellen, bei Displayport sollte es so sein.


So funktioniert das nicht.
Schon mal was von EDID gehört?
Wenn dann nur mit CRU oder einer benutzerdefinierten Auflösung im Treiber.


----------



## Schori (23. Januar 2021)

W0LVE schrieb:


> Ahh habe gerade gesehen das du den Monitor auch im Einsatz hast. Du hast eine RTX 3070 angeschlossen und kannst auch keine 144Hz auswählen?


Ja hab den gleichen Monitor, damals zum Release für 399,-€ geschossen.😁
Und ja ich kann 144Hz aktivieren. Die 10Bit funktionieren auch am DP nur mit 144Hz, bei HDMI sind maximal 120Hz möglich.
Aber wie gesagt, der Unterschied zwischen nativen 8Bit und den 10Bit (8Bit + frc) ist nicht sichtbar. Das HDR des Monitors ist auch nur für die spec Liste da nur HDR400.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## W0LVE (23. Januar 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du überhaupt 10bit?
> Willst du mit HDR spielen


 Mir wären die 144Hz wichtiger, das mit den 10Bit hab ich mir schon gedacht das ich das nicht wirklich merke.

Wenn ich dann das folgende sehe,  will ich wissen  warum das bei mir nicht geht^^
Stimmt was mit meinem Monitor nicht oder liegt es dann einfach an der Graka?




Schori schrieb:


> Und ja ich kann 144Hz aktivieren. Die 10Bit funktionieren auch am DP nur mit 144Hz, bei HDMI sind maximal 120Hz möglich.
> Aber wie gesagt, der Unterschied zwischen nativen 8Bit und den 10Bit (8Bit + frc) ist nicht sichtbar. Das HDR des Monitors ist auch nur für die spec Liste da nur HDR400.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2021)

W0LVE schrieb:


> HDR habe ich ausgeschaltet.


Im OSD? Da muss es AN damit HDR geht. Denn 10Bit ist HDR. 
Wenn es dagegen nur um die Wiederholrate geht verstehe ich nicht wo dein Problem mit 165Hz ist.


----------



## W0LVE (23. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Im OSD? Da muss es AN damit HDR geht. Denn 10Bit ist HDR.
> Wenn es dagegen nur um die Wiederholrate geht verstehe ich nicht wo dein Problem mit 165Hz ist.


Hab  HDR mal eingeschaltet.Im OSD wird es auch angezeigt. Geht aber trotzdem nicht 

Ich dachte wenn es 165Hz läuft stresse ich meine Grafikkarte unötig und wenn der Unterschied auf 144Hz nicht sichtbar ist und die Karte nicht so viel schaffen muss ist es besser. Wenn man dann noch auf 10Bit stellen kann, nice to have.^^


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2021)

Ob nun 165Hz oder 144Hz ist der Grafikkarte erstmal völlig egal.
Oder hast du ansonsten die ganze Zeit 165fps anstatt 144fps?


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2021)

Kann es sein dass du hier einfach den 
MSI Optix MAG322CQR*V* mit dem MSI Optix MAG322CQR durcheinander wirfst? Erstere hat "nur" 144Hz, letzterer 165Hz.
Und wenn du nicht gerade DualBuffer Vsync bei stabilen 144FPS betrieben willst ist letzteres immer besser.


----------



## W0LVE (23. Januar 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Ja hab den gleichen Monitor, damals zum Release für 399,-€ geschossen.😁
> Und ja ich kann 144Hz aktivieren. Die 10Bit funktionieren auch am DP nur mit 144Hz, bei HDMI sind maximal 120Hz möglich.
> Aber wie gesagt, der Unterschied zwischen nativen 8Bit und den 10Bit (8Bit + frc) ist nicht sichtbar. Das HDR des Monitors ist auch nur für die spec Liste da nur HDR400.



Schori hat den CQR und kann die 144Hz auch unter Displayport einstellen.
Das ist das was mich so wurmt warum das bei mir dann nicht geht.

Ich kenn mich mit dem Hz zahlen nicht so aus aber wenn die 165Hz und 8Bit letzt endlich besser sind dann werde ich mich da jetzt mal nicht weiter so drann aufhängen.

Letztendlich ist es ja dann auch so das es eigentlich nur noch an meiner RTX 2060 liegen kann  wall das wäre der Unterschied zwischen mir und Schori?


----------



## Schori (23. Januar 2021)

Ich vermute bei dir fehlt irgendein Treiber.
Hast du mal alles deinstalliert, neu gestartet und die nvidia Treiber neu installiert?


----------



## W0LVE (23. Januar 2021)

Mit alles meinst du? Den Nvidia hab ich halt mal einfach über Geforce Experience neu installiert.

Ist das mit dem Nvidia Treibern immer noch so das man erst die alte VErsion deinstallieren sollte?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2021)

Warum sollte das so sein?
Lass den einfach mit 165Hz und 8bit laufen.
HDR ist bei dem Monitor eh Müll und ansonsten brauchst du keine 10bit zum zocken.


----------



## W0LVE (25. Januar 2021)

Ja dann lass ich das mal einfach so^^

Jetzt aber nochmal zum Nvidia Treiber. Wie installiert man richtig?

Wenn ein update kommt habe ich einfach immer über Nvidia experience die Schnellinstallation gemacht.

Ich weiss wo ich noch das es früher so war das man erst den alten entfernen sollte und dann den neuen frisch drauf machen.
Ist das immer noch so empfohlen oder ist das mittlerweile egal?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2021)

Von so einer Empfehlung habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Januar 2021)

Es gibt Leute die chronisch den Installern misstrauen. Die werfen dann vor jedem Update erstmal DDU an.
Normalerweise ist drüber installieren aber kein Problem. Darauf sind die Installer schließlich ausgelegt. Sollte doch mal was ganz wirr laufen kann man immer noch einmalig deinstallieren, nachputzen mit DDU und dann erst den neuen Installieren.


----------

